#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  Tactics to improve eCommerce sales!

## Bhavya

There are several eCommerce platforms available in the market where you can easily start your own online store. To generate sales starting an eCommerce store is not enough for that you have to maintain a proper strategic plan.

Here are some tactics you should follow to get more traffic.


*Make your brand awareness among the audience**Use email marketing method to stay engaged**Meet your audience through social media**Through testing improve your conversion rate**Develop your strategy plan through data analysis**Know about your customers and develop buyer personas according to it.**Deliver effective customer service to win their loyalty**On your website run strategic promotion activities**Use creative marketing strategies**Implement Shipping for your competitive Benefits*

----------

